# Just can't get Stihl Chainsaw to run



## Dswensen (Oct 8, 2006)

Greeting to all. I have been lurking for a while here and now it's time to look for some help.

I recently acquired a "free" Stihl 015AV - not running, Date on Walbro HDC carb put manufacture at 1978. I have torn the engine down and replaced the piston ring (piston good - not scored), flywheel (had a broken fin), spark plug. I have rebuilt the carburetor with a kit from Walbro. She still won't run.

I have spark, compression (110PSI) and fuel delivery. Intial settings on H and L needles is 1 turn out from seat. Choke on or off doesn't seem to affect. Air cleaner on or off doesn't seem to make a difference either. I can get it to kick over and fire up to about 5 strokes before it dies, and then only after LOTS of pulling. The plug is wet when I remove it but oddly, it seems to try to start better when the low circuit needle is about three turns out and with throttle locked at about half open position.

Thoughts? I'm wondering if these symptoms could come from crankcase-to-cylinder gasket air leak???

TIA

Dan


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, air leaks can cause a problem like the one you describe. Also check the Igniton points and make sure they are properly gapped, I beleive the setting for this model is .015", if the points are not gapped properly you can have spark, but the unit may not run right or may loose spark as rpm's increase.


----------



## Dswensen (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks 30-year. Hmm. Perhaps my model is newer than I thought. It has electronic ignition - no points. I did break the crankcase/cylinder seal when I replaced the piston ring. There was no gasket there, only some form of clear "instant gasket" When I reassembled, I used Permatex #1, but I didn't put any on the crankcase/crankshaft bearings - might be leaking there?????

Dan


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Are you sure it has electronic ignition, most Stihls with electronic ignition had an "E" at the end of the model designation (i.e. 015 AVE), and electronic ignition was not very common especially on entry level models until around 1982.

No there should be oil seals on each side of the crankcase for the crankshaft. It's possible that one or both of the seals are leaking.


----------



## Dswensen (Oct 8, 2006)

Yup, no points. I've certainly had it aprt enough times to know (grin). I tore it back down last night and made sure there was sealer everywhere there should be. It's curing today. Will try again tonight to start her. 

The crankshaft oil seals are there and seem to be in good shape. Maybe the date on the carburetor is misleading.


----------



## Dswensen (Oct 8, 2006)

For anyone following this, it must have been an air leak. Tore saw down again, resealed the crankcase-cylinder gasket, replaced the carb-cylinder gasket because it was looking weak, put it all back together. Now the saw starts easily and runs strong.

Dan


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Thats Great!!! Glad to hear that you got it up and running....


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Hurrry up an cut some wood winter is coming.....


----------

